# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  عرف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية ثم بين باختصار النتائج القانونية المترتبة عليه؟

## Mostafa kamal

عرف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية ثم بين باختصار النتائج القانونية المترتبة عليه؟



 تعريف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية


ينص مبدا الشرعية الجنائية على أنه


(لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناءً علي قانون) 


النتائج القانونية المترتبة عليها


*1- تفويض السلطة التنفيذية بنص خاص


2- تحديد دور العرف في الجريمة والعقاب


3- تحديد دور الإتفاقيات الدولية في التجريم و العقاب


4- تقييد المشرع بمبدأ التجريم وتناسب العقوبة 


5- ضرورة وضوح النص عند صياغته 


6- حظر تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر رجعي


7- حظر القياس و التفسير الواسع ضد مصلحة المتهم


8- وجوب بيان التهمة ومواد الإتهام في مواد الحكم الصادرة بالإدانة** 
*

----------


## fawzymamo

*عرف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية ثم بين باختصار النتائج القانونية المترتبة عليه؟



**تعريف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية*


*ينص مبدا الشرعية الجنائية على أنه


لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناءً نص فى القانون  


**النتائج القانونية المترتبة عليها
*

*1- تفويض السلطة التنفيذية بنص خاص
**2- تحديد دور العرف في الجريمة والعقاب*
*3- تحديد دور الإتفاقيات الدولية في التجريم و العقاب*
*4- تقييد المشرع بمبدأ التجريم وتناسب العقوبة* *5- ضرورة وضوح النص عند صياغته 
6- حظر تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر رجع
7- حظر القياس و التفسير الواسع ضد مصلحة المتهم
8- وجوب بيان التهمة ومواد الإتهام في مواد الحكم الصادرة بالإدانة** 

*

----------


## علياء محمد سعد

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . وكم سعدنا بيكى يا دكتور شيماء

----------


## علياء محمد سعد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لو فى طائرة امريكية وحصل فيها جريمة ارهابية من اشخاص مصريين وكان معتدين لبيين؟اى دولة ليها حق محاكمة

----------

